
HBO Ending Its Nightly Newscast Produced by Vice Media - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-10/hbo-ending-its-nightly-newscast-produced-by-vice-media
======
andr
I really liked Vice's in-depth international coverage of Vice. With Trump
tweet obsessed 24/7 news TV it's really easy to lose the big picture of
everything else going on in the world.

~~~
dfeojm-zlib
Yes. I think they made a classic mistake of raising too much money, expanding
too quickly and not staying hungry. VBS.TV and early VICE were good; at least
before they moved their HQ, they were cratering.

I'd like to see much more of sustainable, non-profit journalism that only
raises anonymous, no-strings donor money and subscriber donations to stay
afloat because this is really the only way out of the ad-supported corporate
MSM abandoned fourth estate hell.

------
bradgessler
Any recommendations for a 20-30 min daily international news program without
advertisements?

~~~
rchaud
PBS Newshour, but it's weekly.

Patriot Act on Netflix/Youtube (25 min deep dives on a single topic such as
the recent elections in India), but it's delivered in a semi-comedic way,
which you might not like.

"Daily" would be tough, as it takes time, money and high quality editing to
put out well-researched, unique quality content. There's a reason 24/7 news
channels are mostly talking heads stretching out daily minutiae into hours-
long segments and panel discussions.

~~~
ushshshs
PBS newshour is daily what are you talking about

~~~
rchaud
My mistake, I thought it was a weekly thing.

------
kombucha11
The one part of Vice that was still amazing and worth every bit of our
attention. Sad to see it go. I ask the question: do we need more Succesion and
Billions at the expense of something actually worthwhile?

~~~
krustyburger
Billions is not on HBO.

~~~
kombucha11
Oh snap you're right, how have I never noticed that?? I mean my point stands
about Succesion but I have to eat my words here about Billions.

~~~
mdhen
Those shows that provide entertainment are the reason hbo could show anything
by vice in the first place. Do we need more sopranos? GoT? The wire? Deadwood?
Carnival? Etc.

That's the whole point of HBO. Entertainment that at least tries to be high
quality. Will succession meet that mark? No idea, they're only one season in.
But if they fail they will not be the first hbo show to do so.

~~~
kombucha11
I should've been more clear about what I meant, I find Billions and Succession
to be in a similar vein of narratives about the upper echelons of society
complaining about 1pcer 1st world problems was thinking HBO has egregiously
continued footing the bill for the same content, albeit entertaining for some
but woefully boring for me. But my entire point is deflated because HBO is
clearly not producing both shows. In short, I'm a reactionary keyboard warrior
talking about my ass about something subjective. My apologies.

~~~
kombucha11
And I also clearly cant type.

------
cartercole
get woke go broke?

